# ROTO‘s in former Yugoslavia



## army

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 26 Jun 2001 16:48:46 -0400*
Someone mentioned the back to back roto‘s in a previous message.  And I was 
just wondering if anyone had heard anything about how many more there would 
be.  Friends of mine are on Roto 9 with 3 R22eR and I know that 2 R22eR has 
the next one.  Can someone fill me in on who the next few are scheduled to 
be with, and also who, if anyone is going to replace the RCR contingent in 
Eritrea  Ethiopia.  Thanks.
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 26 Jun 2001 17:39:44 -0400*
In septembre for 3Vandoo
Mathew Snoddon wrote:
> Someone mentioned the back to back roto‘s in a previous message.  And I was
> just wondering if anyone had heard anything about how many more there would
> be.  Friends of mine are on Roto 9 with 3 R22eR and I know that 2 R22eR has
> the next one.  Can someone fill me in on who the next few are scheduled to
> be with, and also who, if anyone is going to replace the RCR contingent in
> Eritrea  Ethiopia.  Thanks.
>
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Tue, 26 Jun 2001 17:33:51 -0600*
Rotation Schedule is as follows:
1 Apr 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 10 is 3 RCR
1 Oct 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 9 is 3 R22eR
1 Apr 02 - Roto 10 is 2 R22eR
1 Oct 02 - Roto 11 LFWA probably 1 PPCLI
1 Apr 03 - Roto 12 LFWA unit TBC ... rumour has the LdSH RC but I
wouldn‘t count on it
1 Oct 03 - Roto 13 LFCA
1 Apr 04 - Roto 14 SQFT
You‘ll note that after LFWA completes roto‘s 11 and 12 they move from
area to area each rotation.  This is part of the CLS‘s new three year
training and operation cycle that will allow units to reconstitute,
train and deploy overseas.  
Mathew Snoddon wrote:
> 
> Someone mentioned the back to back roto‘s in a previous message.  And I was
> just wondering if anyone had heard anything about how many more there would
> be.  Friends of mine are on Roto 9 with 3 R22eR and I know that 2 R22eR has
> the next one.  Can someone fill me in on who the next few are scheduled to
> be with, and also who, if anyone is going to replace the RCR contingent in
> Eritrea  Ethiopia.  Thanks.
> 
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Tue, 26 Jun 2001 17:38:27 -0600*
--------------9BD86C84D123957185754252
Sorry, it‘s currently roto 8 with 3 RCR.
--------------9BD86C84D123957185754252
Return-Path: 
Received: from mh16-tx.mail.home.com [65.10.73.170]
          by mail1.rdc2.ab.home.com
          InterMail vM.4.01.03.20 201-229-121-120-20010223 with ESMTP
          id 
          Tue, 26 Jun 2001 16:26:58 -0700
Received: from mx16-tx.mail.home.com mx16-tx.mail.home.com [65.10.73.166]
by mh16-tx.mail.home.com 8.9.3/8.9.0 with ESMTP id QAA04250
Tue, 26 Jun 2001 16:26:48 -0700 PDT
Received: from cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com [207.236.3.189]
by mx16-tx.mail.home.com 8.11.1/8.11.1 with ESMTP id f5QNQkc14661
Tue, 26 Jun 2001 16:26:46 -0700 PDT
Received: from mail@localhost
by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.12.0.Beta7/8.12.0.Beta7 id f5QMJhWX001865
for army-list-outgoing Tue, 26 Jun 2001 18:19:43 -0400
X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: mail set sender to owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca using -f
Received: from mail1.rdc2.ab.home.com [192.168.64.111]
by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.12.0.Beta7/8.12.0.Beta7 with ESMTP id f5QMJe5S001862
for  Tue, 26 Jun 2001 18:19:40 -0400
Received: from home.com [24.65.136.124] by mail1.rdc2.ab.home.com
          InterMail vM.4.01.03.20 201-229-121-120-20010223 with ESMTP
          id 
          for  Tue, 26 Jun 2001 16:25:38 -0700
Message-ID: 
Date: Tue, 26 Jun 2001 17:33:51 -0600
From: Gunner 
Organization: @Home Network Member
X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.77 [en]C-AtHome0405  Win98 U
X-Accept-Language: en
MIME-Version: 1.0
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: ROTO‘s in former Yugoslavia
References: 
Sender: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Precedence: bulk
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
Rotation Schedule is as follows:
1 Apr 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 10 is 3 RCR
1 Oct 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 9 is 3 R22eR
1 Apr 02 - Roto 10 is 2 R22eR
1 Oct 02 - Roto 11 LFWA probably 1 PPCLI
1 Apr 03 - Roto 12 LFWA unit TBC ... rumour has the LdSH RC but I
wouldn‘t count on it
1 Oct 03 - Roto 13 LFCA
1 Apr 04 - Roto 14 SQFT
You‘ll note that after LFWA completes roto‘s 11 and 12 they move from
area to area each rotation.  This is part of the CLS‘s new three year
training and operation cycle that will allow units to reconstitute,
train and deploy overseas.  
Mathew Snoddon wrote:
> 
> Someone mentioned the back to back roto‘s in a previous message.  And I was
> just wondering if anyone had heard anything about how many more there would
> be.  Friends of mine are on Roto 9 with 3 R22eR and I know that 2 R22eR has
> the next one.  Can someone fill me in on who the next few are scheduled to
> be with, and also who, if anyone is going to replace the RCR contingent in
> Eritrea  Ethiopia.  Thanks.
> 
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------9BD86C84D123957185754252--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 26 Jun 2001 19:03:50 -0600*
Don‘t forget that Roto 11 will have a Reserve Company and Roto 12 is also
slated to have a company sized group of Reservists.
----- Original Message -----
From: Gunner 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, June 26, 2001 5:33 PM
Subject: Re: ROTO‘s in former Yugoslavia
> Rotation Schedule is as follows:
>
> 1 Apr 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 10 is 3 RCR
> 1 Oct 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 9 is 3 R22eR
> 1 Apr 02 - Roto 10 is 2 R22eR
> 1 Oct 02 - Roto 11 LFWA probably 1 PPCLI
> 1 Apr 03 - Roto 12 LFWA unit TBC ... rumour has the LdSH RC but I
> wouldn‘t count on it
> 1 Oct 03 - Roto 13 LFCA
> 1 Apr 04 - Roto 14 SQFT
>
> You‘ll note that after LFWA completes roto‘s 11 and 12 they move from
> area to area each rotation.  This is part of the CLS‘s new three year
> training and operation cycle that will allow units to reconstitute,
> train and deploy overseas.
>
>
>
> Mathew Snoddon wrote:
> >
> > Someone mentioned the back to back roto‘s in a previous message.  And I
was
> > just wondering if anyone had heard anything about how many more there
would
> > be.  Friends of mine are on Roto 9 with 3 R22eR and I know that 2 R22eR
has
> > the next one.  Can someone fill me in on who the next few are scheduled
to
> > be with, and also who, if anyone is going to replace the RCR contingent
in
> > Eritrea  Ethiopia.  Thanks.
> >
> > Matt S
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 26 Jun 2001 21:13:44 -0400*
Thanks for the info Gunner, very helpful.  A few more questions then: Is it 
true that 2 R22eR will be the first to use the Coyote out there I know that 
2 RCR brought them to Ethiopia and also, I heard a rumour that the tours 
could/were being extended to 7 or 8 months.  I know this does not confer 
with the dates provided by Gunner.
Thanking you in advance,
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Tue, 26 Jun 2001 20:29:21 -0600*
The last couple of rotations have already been using the Coyote to
great success.  I‘m not sure when it was introduced into theatre.  I
know Roto 0 and Roto 1 were still in Cougar and Roto 5, 6 and 7 were in
Coyote, so it was earlier than that.  It is very well thought of by
other nations within SFOR.
You may be thinking of LAV III, which is the new APC that will take the
place of M113s and Grizzlies within the Infantry Battalions.  It is
slater for introduction into theatre either this fall during roto 9.  As
a matter of fact, it was my understanding that 3 R22eR will be deployed
into theatre in LAV III complete with CADPAT uniforms, TCCCS, etc. 
Anyone know the status of this?  
Mathew Snoddon wrote:
> 
> Thanks for the info Gunner, very helpful.  A few more questions then: Is it
> true that 2 R22eR will be the first to use the Coyote out there I know that
> 2 RCR brought them to Ethiopia and also, I heard a rumour that the tours
> could/were being extended to 7 or 8 months.  I know this does not confer
> with the dates provided by Gunner.
> 
> Thanking you in advance,
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Tue, 26 Jun 2001 20:50:38 -0600*
Mathew, sorry I didn‘t see your last comment. 
The last couple of tours have been seven months in duration in order to
bring them in line with the 1 Apr/1 Oct TOCA dates.  Previously the date
fell within the APS and it became very difficult to post people in and
out early enough to allow for unit cohesion to form.  Once you are able
to go on tour, you will realize why  we only send people away for six
months...it‘s very draining on a person doing the same routine day in
day out for six months away from home.
Mathew Snoddon wrote:
> 
> Thanks for the info Gunner, very helpful.  A few more questions then: Is it
> true that 2 R22eR will be the first to use the Coyote out there I know that
> 2 RCR brought them to Ethiopia and also, I heard a rumour that the tours
> could/were being extended to 7 or 8 months.  I know this does not confer
> with the dates provided by Gunner.
> 
> Thanking you in advance,
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 27 Jun 2001 09:07:23 EDT*
Alright. I‘ll be gone for the whole summer starting Sunday, so this should be 
the last silly question you‘ll have to field for quite some time. :-
    Several of you were speaking of units being equipped with the Coyote, or 
the LAVIII. Now, do the Batallions equipped with these machines take on a 
mechanised infy role because the usage of the Coyotes/LAVIII? Armoured 
Infantry? If not, what are the Armoured Vehicles used for? Recce?
                Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Wed, 27 Jun 2001 16:42:53 -0600*
Very true Sir,
I‘m not 100 convinced that this is the right solution.  There are many
issues that have to be worked out with the main one being the vehicle
the Reserve Force will be using.  The vehicle of the BG in Bosnia
remains the Grizzly.  The CRIC has been developed using the Iltis as a
light patrol vehicle.  This still has not been confirmed and it will be
interesting to see how it plays out.  The situation in Bosnia remains
precarious and as the recent Croatian move to a third entity and the
Serb
riots in Banja Luka have shown, SFOR may still have to use its "Hammer"
to bring parties in line.  
We are arbitrarily placing a restriction on the CO of the Canadian BG by
forcing him to take overseas an asymmetrical BG.  I don‘t agree with
this and the logic of sending over a Reserve Company has more to do with
politics than operational reasoning.  I‘m surprised that this issue has
not been discussed in this forum previously.
Having said that, there is alot of money and resources being pumped into
the CRIC.  The people they have chosen to lead the company seem to be
pretty good.  I hope it all works out and the Reserves do get the short
end of the stick again, as has happened so often in the past.
Good luck with the Worlds...I might see you there!  
Donald Schepens wrote:
> 
> Don‘t forget that Roto 11 will have a Reserve Company and Roto 12 is also
> slated to have a company sized group of Reservists.
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Gunner 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, June 26, 2001 5:33 PM
> Subject: Re: ROTO‘s in former Yugoslavia
> 
> > Rotation Schedule is as follows:
> >
> > 1 Apr 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 10 is 3 RCR
> > 1 Oct 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 9 is 3 R22eR
> > 1 Apr 02 - Roto 10 is 2 R22eR
> > 1 Oct 02 - Roto 11 LFWA probably 1 PPCLI
> > 1 Apr 03 - Roto 12 LFWA unit TBC ... rumour has the LdSH RC but I
> > wouldn‘t count on it
> > 1 Oct 03 - Roto 13 LFCA
> > 1 Apr 04 - Roto 14 SQFT
> >
> > You‘ll note that after LFWA completes roto‘s 11 and 12 they move from
> > area to area each rotation.  This is part of the CLS‘s new three year
> > training and operation cycle that will allow units to reconstitute,
> > train and deploy overseas.
> >
> >
> >
> > Mathew Snoddon wrote:
> > >
> > > Someone mentioned the back to back roto‘s in a previous message.  And I
> was
> > > just wondering if anyone had heard anything about how many more there
> would
> > > be.  Friends of mine are on Roto 9 with 3 R22eR and I know that 2 R22eR
> has
> > > the next one.  Can someone fill me in on who the next few are scheduled
> to
> > > be with, and also who, if anyone is going to replace the RCR contingent
> in
> > > Eritrea  Ethiopia.  Thanks.
> > >
> > > Matt S
> > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Wed, 27 Jun 2001 17:32:03 -0600*
The Coyote was purchased for use by reconnaissance units armoured recce
sqn and recce pl within the infantry battalions.  Of interest it is a
sister vehicle to the Bison basically the same chassis and is
considered a "LAV II", or second generation light armoured vehicle.  The
first generation LAV is the Grizzly/Cougar chassis.  
LAV III is the prime mover of infantry sections and provides an enhanced
level of firepower, mobiity and protection on the battlefield in
comparison to the M113 and Grizzly it has/will replace.  It is my
understanding that there will be FOO, TOW, and pioneer variants,
however, I have not seen them.  
Bisons the LAV II will be focused on CPs, Mortars, and ambulances. 
Some Grizzlies will be retrofitted as MRTs.
Hope this helps.
Infantry battalions are still considered to be mechanized infantry.
Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
> 
> Alright. I‘ll be gone for the whole summer starting Sunday, so this should be
> the last silly question you‘ll have to field for quite some time. :-
>     Several of you were speaking of units being equipped with the Coyote, or
> the LAVIII. Now, do the Batallions equipped with these machines take on a
> mechanised infy role because the usage of the Coyotes/LAVIII? Armoured
> Infantry? If not, what are the Armoured Vehicles used for? Recce?
>                 Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 27 Jun 2001 22:09:22 EDT*
"LAVIII will be the prime mover of infantry sections..."
That‘s what I wanted.
Thanks,
Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 27 Jun 2001 20:43:54 -0600*
Whatever happens, it is sure to be interesting.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Gunner 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, June 27, 2001 4:42 PM
Subject: Re: ROTO‘s in former Yugoslavia
> Very true Sir,
>
> I‘m not 100 convinced that this is the right solution.  There are many
> issues that have to be worked out with the main one being the vehicle
> the Reserve Force will be using.  The vehicle of the BG in Bosnia
> remains the Grizzly.  The CRIC has been developed using the Iltis as a
> light patrol vehicle.  This still has not been confirmed and it will be
> interesting to see how it plays out.  The situation in Bosnia remains
> precarious and as the recent Croatian move to a third entity and the
> Serb
> riots in Banja Luka have shown, SFOR may still have to use its "Hammer"
> to bring parties in line.
>
> We are arbitrarily placing a restriction on the CO of the Canadian BG by
> forcing him to take overseas an asymmetrical BG.  I don‘t agree with
> this and the logic of sending over a Reserve Company has more to do with
> politics than operational reasoning.  I‘m surprised that this issue has
> not been discussed in this forum previously.
>
> Having said that, there is alot of money and resources being pumped into
> the CRIC.  The people they have chosen to lead the company seem to be
> pretty good.  I hope it all works out and the Reserves do get the short
> end of the stick again, as has happened so often in the past.
>
> Good luck with the Worlds...I might see you there!
>
> Donald Schepens wrote:
> >
> > Don‘t forget that Roto 11 will have a Reserve Company and Roto 12 is
also
> > slated to have a company sized group of Reservists.
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Gunner 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Tuesday, June 26, 2001 5:33 PM
> > Subject: Re: ROTO‘s in former Yugoslavia
> >
> > > Rotation Schedule is as follows:
> > >
> > > 1 Apr 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 10 is 3 RCR
> > > 1 Oct 01 - Op PALLADIUM Roto 9 is 3 R22eR
> > > 1 Apr 02 - Roto 10 is 2 R22eR
> > > 1 Oct 02 - Roto 11 LFWA probably 1 PPCLI
> > > 1 Apr 03 - Roto 12 LFWA unit TBC ... rumour has the LdSH RC but I
> > > wouldn‘t count on it
> > > 1 Oct 03 - Roto 13 LFCA
> > > 1 Apr 04 - Roto 14 SQFT
> > >
> > > You‘ll note that after LFWA completes roto‘s 11 and 12 they move from
> > > area to area each rotation.  This is part of the CLS‘s new three year
> > > training and operation cycle that will allow units to reconstitute,
> > > train and deploy overseas.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > Mathew Snoddon wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Someone mentioned the back to back roto‘s in a previous message.
And I
> > was
> > > > just wondering if anyone had heard anything about how many more
there
> > would
> > > > be.  Friends of mine are on Roto 9 with 3 R22eR and I know that 2
R22eR
> > has
> > > > the next one.  Can someone fill me in on who the next few are
scheduled
> > to
> > > > be with, and also who, if anyone is going to replace the RCR
contingent
> > in
> > > > Eritrea  Ethiopia.  Thanks.
> > > >
> > > > Matt S
> > > >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 27 Jun 2001 20:45:13 -0600*
Its especially interesting when you note that the Bisons were purchased as a
Reserve vehicle.  To the best of my knowledge, no Reserve unit has them.
----- Original Message -----
From: Gunner 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, June 27, 2001 5:32 PM
Subject: Re: ROTO‘s in former Yugoslavia
> The Coyote was purchased for use by reconnaissance units armoured recce
> sqn and recce pl within the infantry battalions.  Of interest it is a
> sister vehicle to the Bison basically the same chassis and is
> considered a "LAV II", or second generation light armoured vehicle.  The
> first generation LAV is the Grizzly/Cougar chassis.
>
> LAV III is the prime mover of infantry sections and provides an enhanced
> level of firepower, mobiity and protection on the battlefield in
> comparison to the M113 and Grizzly it has/will replace.  It is my
> understanding that there will be FOO, TOW, and pioneer variants,
> however, I have not seen them.
>
> Bisons the LAV II will be focused on CPs, Mortars, and ambulances.
> Some Grizzlies will be retrofitted as MRTs.
>
> Hope this helps.
>
> Infantry battalions are still considered to be mechanized infantry.
>
> Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
> >
> > Alright. I‘ll be gone for the whole summer starting Sunday, so this
should be
> > the last silly question you‘ll have to field for quite some time. :-
> >     Several of you were speaking of units being equipped with the
Coyote, or
> > the LAVIII. Now, do the Batallions equipped with these machines take on
a
> > mechanised infy role because the usage of the Coyotes/LAVIII? Armoured
> > Infantry? If not, what are the Armoured Vehicles used for? Recce?
> >                 Matt
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

